# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Anyone been here?

## Peter NJ

http://www.aquagrand.gr/

----------


## Peter NJ

My Sister is going Sept 5th..looks nice!

----------


## Peter NJ

staying here the first few nights.
http://www.camelothotel.gr/main.html

----------


## Peter NJ

My Sister and her Husband had a great Trip to Greece

----------


## amyb

I am glad to hear they enjoyed their trip. Like Louis Armstrong sings-WHAT A WONDERFUL WORLD!

----------

